# Snakes



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well on Sunday I had my 9 month old out in the back yard. Was letting her touch this tree bush when a snake came out of it. I yelled snake. hehehe I am sure my neighbors loved that. I guess I forgot about snakes since I have been in Alaska the last 9.5 years. Anyway it was mostly like a dark green or brown and had a yellow stripe on each side. Any ideas of what kind it was? There was also a dead chicadee (sp) on the ground where it came from. Do you think it killed the bird or was it just a coincidence??


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Porkchop it was a garter or garden snake and the bird most likely perished in the last snowstorm. Alot of song birds died, they need to eat often to stay warm. I was throwing bread slices out for them in the protected areas where I would see them bunched up.

Snakes are creepy, to quiet and ya never see them till there right in your face.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Those things are nothing to worry about when there big, but the little ones are fierce if you pick them up. I learned last summer they do actually have small teeth, unlike what I've heard forever. :-?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It was about 18 inches long. I thought it might be a garden snake so I gave handed my daughter to my wife and went back to get it but it was gone.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

PC,

Do some stompin' around for grouse in the Little Mo country and you might see (hear) the mac-daddy of ND snakes. :wink:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is a site with pic's of ND snakes. Glad to see you don't have but one mean snake. I have pheasant hunted in Kansas in the early season with unseasonably warm weather and saw a rattler. Scary for my dog. 

http://www.vaherper.com/pages/nd.htm


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

*Study: Rattlesnakes make Poor Pets *
Despite widespread popularity throughout the southern United States, rattlesnakes may not make very good pets, suggests research conducted at the University of North Carolina Greensboro.

"Now, I like my snakes as much as the next guy," said Herbert Jasper, assistant professor of sociology at UNC Greensboro. "I've got three myself. But it turns out that, for some family situations, they may not be as ideal as, say, a dog."

The study tracked over 600 families throughout western North Carolina, a rugged area where venomous snakes are popular companions among young men. Of the families surveyed, 50% had at least one timber rattlesnake in the home. The families were tracked over a period of five years. Factors examined included the number of medical emergencies in the household, as well as any other pets that may have been kept around.

"Well I have to say, this comes as a surprise," said Randy Vinson, 33, a longtime snake owner who lives in Greensboro. "Sure, I've been bit over the years maybe nine, ten times. But you know, I never put two and two together with regards to the danger of these critters."

According to the study, ninety five percent of families with at least one rattlesnake suffered a medical emergency over the study period, with a large majority of those being snake-related.

"I'm surprised it's not a hundred percent," said noted herpetologist Dierdre Falstell, of the University of California, San Diego. "It is true that recent research has come to demonstrate that crotalus horridus [timber rattlesnakes] can recognize siblings and hence may be cognizant of some familial relationships. But that recognition is not transferable to human beings. When you let them roam the house, it's a whole new ballgame."

The study suggests that the rattlesnakes' low profile and penchant for hiding leads to a high number of incidents in which the snakes are stepped on or tripped over. In addition, it was noted that there is no empirical evidence that rattlesnakes can be trained.

"I thought Striker was just slow on the update," said Vinson ruefully. "No wonder he never passed obedience school."

The study noted that many snake owners are under the impression that rattlesnakes are less dangerous than dogs because "their teeth are smaller." Forty percent of respondents also stated they were "unsure" whether rattlesnakes are reptiles or mammals; thirty percent believed that lettuce was an appropriate food for their snakes.

"You know what," said Falstell, "it may be better just to let snake owners keep the snakes, and let nature take its course. I think society will be better off as a result."


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I will never forget my first Mule deer junt out by Rhame, everytime i would hear one of those flying grasshoppers I would almost wet my pants. then we found a real one (by accident we were not looking for it) and dad got it a little agitated so I could hear the rattle, That is a sound you never forget!!!

and then dad told me they don't always rattle prior to a strike, I was 12 and all I wanted to do for the rest of the trip is sit in the truck.

to this day I wear gators, even when I hunt upland out there.

Memories!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Do you see many snakes? I've still yet to see on in ND


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The never ending stereotype of stupid, dumb Southern ******** :lol: Why would anyone keep a rattler in their house.

The gene pool needs a lot of clorine... :withstupid:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

My first experience with rattle snakes was in Wyoming, I learned we are programmed to recognize the sound of a rattle snake in our DNA. Being from the Souris Valley I had never seen or heard a rattler, the first one sent me airborne up a hill about 10 feet somehow (levitated I'm sure). When I worked in the oilpatch over on the East River Road and Blacktail Creek Road ND we saw a few but not like Wyoming out by Pumkin Buttes southwest of Gillette. THeres a place out there called Jebsons Draw we killed 3 or more on the road everyday in the spring. Antelope galore out there too. :sniper:

I saw what clamied to be a religious group from down south that used poison snakes to scare the devil outa people, I bet it worked


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have yet to cross a rattle snake but while stationed in Georgia I have a few run ins with water mocasins. Most snakes will try to avoid you but those suckers will call you out!


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

buckseye said:


> I saw what clamied to be a religious group from down south that used poison snakes to scare the devil outa people, I bet it worked


 In parts of Appalachia,primarily Eastern Kentucky and West Va. ,Rattle snakes were routinely used in services to "test" faith . Often the" Member"
would be placed in a small partition filled with the creatures where they would go into a trancelike state reciting scripture or" speaking in tongues".
If they were bitten -alot believed they were being smitten by the Lord for their Sins. Unfortunately for the one that were bitten alot believed their faith would heal them--and so alot died with no medical help.

We don't do that in South Louisiana because we would eat the things. Cotton mouths as mentioned are extremely territorial and WILL advance if you are in their space. In Early Spring they will form "ball" or "knots" the size of basketballs when they mate and you have to be careful fishing under cypress limbs becauce they 'll drop in the boat ---Not pleasant


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

If observant and active outdoors, you will see gartner snakes quite regularly in ND. Up until about October. Especially around water. Bull snakes come in next with Rattlers ending up a distant third. MOST rattlers are west of the Missouri but some are found on the eastern side but not in great numbers.

They are not a big threat but a person should always have a plan of action in case you are bit. Especially as it is bound to occur at an inopportune time (fishing Heart Butte at 7:35 pm on a Sunday a half mile from your truck). PPPPPP


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good I hunt east of the river, I don't want to see any, I've seen them over 9 feet long here in Georgia and they make me nervous


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> The never ending stereotype of stupid, dumb Southern ******** Why would anyone keep a rattler in their house.
> 
> The gene pool needs a lot of clorine...


I RESENT THAT!!!! lol,


----------

